# Is it ok to take Diclectin when breastfeeding?



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

I read the info from the product insert - I will copy it here. But I guess what I am looking for is for others who have chosen to take it or not and their experiences. Thanks!

11. Is it ok to take Diclectin® when breastfeeding?

* Diclectin® is specifically indicated for the treatment of nausea and vomiting of pregnancy, it is therefore not indicated for lactation. There are no published reports describing the use of Diclectin® during lactation. Using Diclectin® during lactation is considered off-labeled use.
* In the seventh edition of Drugs in Pregnancy and Lactation, A Reference Guide to Fetal and Neonatal Risk written by Gerald Briggs, some information is available on the use of doxylamine succinate and pyridoxine hydrochloride during lactation:
o Because of doxylamine succinate's low molecular weight, its passage into breast-milk should be expected. Effects on a nursing infant, if any, are unknown, but sedative and other antihistamine actions are a potential concern.
o Pyridoxine is compatible with breastfeeding because it is present in low dose in the tablets so present no risk to a nursing infant.
o The manufacturer of at least one doxylamine preparation states that doxylamine is contraindicated during lactation.
* We do not promote the use of Diclectin® during lactation, but if a physician decides to prescribe it with all this information, we believe it would be very important for the mother to monitor her baby for signs of sedation such as sleepiness. Prescribing Diclectin® for use during lactation is considered off-labelled use.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

I took it while pregnant with my 2nd and nursing my 1st. I used it from about 6 weeks to about 14 or 15 weeks (my 1st would have been 19-20ish months old). No problems.

Since he was a bit older though, he was eating a fair bit of solid food by that point (although still nursing probably 10-12 times a day). So it's not exactly the same thing as a "nursing infant".

I do have a medical background, and I was comfortable with it. Only you can decide what is right for you though


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

here is hale's comment: http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/discus/me...tml?1253732900


----------

